
French State of emergency: 3021 searches for just 4 procedures for terrorism - realusername
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nextinpact.com%2Fnews%2F98015-etat-d-urgence-3-021-perquisitions-381-assignations-4-procedures-pour-terrorisme.htm&edit-text=&act=url
======
realusername
Original link: [http://www.nextinpact.com/news/98015-etat-d-
urgence-3-021-pe...](http://www.nextinpact.com/news/98015-etat-d-
urgence-3-021-perquisitions-381-assignations-4-procedures-pour-terrorisme.htm)
(French)

